# Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility - "DRIVER IS NOT INSTALLED"



## kasia (Jan 6, 2011)

I have Dell Vostro 1500, i was reinstalling my latop today, and when I try to install Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility, there is a error at the end of the installation "Driver is not installed, a problem with this connection has been detected" , the internet is not working.. all in the Device Manager is ok.
Could you help me, please?


----------



## kasia (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility - "DRIVER IS NOT INSTALLED"*

does anyone have any idea about it..?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility - "DRIVER IS NOT INSTALLED"*

Hi Kasia,

It seems to be that you have posted in the Hardware Forums and able to resolved yoru issue. Glad that your internet is now up and running.

Thread Closed.


----------

